# MCSA Study Help....



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi, I'm thinking of getting a MCSA Cert and then a MCSE, but first things first. What do I need to start with? Also, what path should I take? Should I go with the Windows 7, Vista or XP? I would think 7 would be the best choice for the OS since it's the newest. Also, which elective should I go with...security? I just don't won't to go with one that is being retired soon. Is that the best way to go?

OK, so once I decide on which tests to take (I know 2 are required), which books should I get? So, I went to Computer Learning Center in 96, 97 and became Certified Novell Administrator in NetWare 3 and IntranetWare...I think it's 4. The certificate doesn't say on it but I think it's 4.11. Anyway I tried to get a job with that and had a few contract jobs but actually nothing to do with Novell. Had I known Novell was dying off at the time, I would have gone with Microsoft's MCSA. At any rate, what's done is done. I had an awesome instructor and I have a couple CNA books that over 1000 pages each. He gave us all these VERY compacted notes to study. Instead of trying to memorize a couple 1000 pages, I only had to memorize like 100 or so. It wasn't like it was just enough to pass or anything either....I only missed 2 out of both tests. So I actually knew how to really operate and navigate through Novell.

So I currently build and fix computers...Windows based. I'm familiar with anything from Windows 3.1 to Windows 7. I'm not new to computers at all. I certainly don't know it all but I know enough to seemingly be able to fix any computer that comes my way either software or hardware problems. So, I'm looking at studying books of course but I don't want to have to memorize thousands of pages. I don't think I could do that. I'm looking for a similar thing...so I'm looking for one or two books that will allow me to know how to do this and pass the tests but nothing crazy. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

Bump


----------



## AQ78 (Mar 30, 2010)

Ignore the client side of things and jump staight into server 2008. You want to look into MCITP or MCTS for a single exam. On the cisco side of things conisder CCA ..have a read of this IT Certification Guide

I personally think the "for Dummies" books are great


----------



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks....I didn't realize there were so many certifications out now. I'm even more confused than I was before?!? So what would be the best bang for your buck to start out with? If everything goes well, I'll continue to study for other certs too. I will say this though. I don't want to get certified in something, for it only to be discontinued a couple years down the road. Here is a list at Microsoft for all their certs...or their most popular anyway. http://www.microsoft.com/learning/en/us/certification/view-by-name.aspx

Here's another list I found and it's primarily Cisco certs. https://www.infosecisland.com/blogview/13158-Fifteen-Top-Paying-IT-Certifications.html

Well after looking at quite a few sites, it seems to me that going Cisco would be the best route to go on, to start out. I would go MS, because I'm familiar with it. Cisco is completely forign to me, but I should be able to pick it up. Here's all the Cisco stuff. http://www.cisco.com/web/learning/le3/le2/le0/le9/learning_certification_type_home.html

When I looked at the salaries those jobs were at, I only one saw one MS job there. Then I looked at Monster.com to see what came up and I got the most hits off of CCNP, CCNA and CCDA....all Cisco. I know there are a ton of other job search engines out there now but I remember Monster from back in the day. Could you recommend the best job search engines out there right now? Thanks....and let me know what looks good to you now. Those 3 Cisco jobs look the best to me, but only because they got those hits at Monster. If I could, I'd rather go MCSA and MCSE but I saw nothing with those searches?!?

I went to careerbuilder.com and they did have jobs for MCSA's. Let me know if you have any recommendations one way or the other.


----------



## dant22185 (Oct 5, 2009)

I have a question with that as I am also looking to get these certs. Would an MCSA / MCSE even be worth getting or should one attempting to get these go strait for the server 2008 content. I would assume it would still be valuable because I know a lot of large companies still utilize sever 2003 environments.

Thoughts?


----------



## dant22185 (Oct 5, 2009)

A lot of the times networking jobs don't only require MCSA / MCSE or Cisco alone. Many times they require an array of both or more. Strait Cisco certs will show that you know the hardware, understand topologies, Routing protocols, switching, etc. I think it is important to get a solid understanding of both. I am kind of moving the opposite direction I got my Cisco Cert before my Microsoft stuff. I went to school for Network Administration. They gave us a vast array of information concerning Microsoft, Cisco, security, etc. So I think all of those aspects are equally important.

I know a lot of Open Systems and Network Operations guys at my work have a vast array of certs with Microsoft and Cisco, some in other areas too.

Linux would also not be a bad idea to become familiar with as there are many sever platforms designed around Linux.

I highly suggest the Boson Exam prep material for the Cisco side of things. I feel they helped me ground a solid understanding of the material. You can find them anywhere but Amazon generally has the best prices:

http://www.amazon.com/CCENT-ICND1-Official-Certification-Guide/dp/1587201828/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1316632527&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?field-keywords=icnd2&url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks

You can also purchase some advanced level test engines through the Boson software. I highly recommend those as well.


----------



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

Cool, thank! That's funny you mention that some jobs require both because after looking at quite a few sites and how some of them say Cisco is the way to go, while others say Microsoft is the way to go, I came to one conclusion. To me, it seemed like I should get a little of both. I was thinking of doing this....starting out with a MCSA and then going and getting a CCNA. After that, I might go with a MCSE....don't know, but I think I know where to start now, especially after what you just said.

K, so I'll check out the Cisco stuff with Amazon. Do you have any recommendations with the MCSA MS side of things? Also, I was thinking of the same thing with the server 2003 and server 2008. Which way should I go. I'm not certain, but one would think the newer OS would be the way to go. Of course getting both would be ideal. I know I'm lazy when it comes to studying at times but I get done what needs to get done. The thing is....at least for me starting out is I don't have the funds to do the schooling again. The first part for the first cert, I'll have to do on my own. I'm hoping that once I get a job with the MCSA, my job will pay for me to get the CCNA cert, or whatever else they think I need. Ideally, I'd like to get every cert I can get, but realistically, I don't think I can just get a cert and then go for another and another etc... I'd like to be one of those people who keep getting smarter and smarter, but I don't think I have the stamina now, but hey....if I have the motivation, I'll keep on studying until I can't.

So, I'd like to start with the MCSA, like I said before because I know Windows the best and going with MS makes the most sense to me right now since I'm familiar with this sort of thing. One thing I've heard and don't know if it's true but I heard that Novell CNA stuff is harder to actually do...that is on a day to day basis but the tests are easier. On the flip side, I heard that MCSA tests are harder but the actual day to day stuff is easier. Personally, I think the Novell CNA stuff was sooooo easy. The tests were a bit hard....just the rights section anyway. I find the Windows stuff that I work with daily is easy....at least I think so. Of course I do very little network stuff daily, aside from setting people up with a network at home. I mean...that's not like setting up a network at a business. So, anyway, let me know about the MS side of things...what I should study. Also, as far as the Cisco side, how much other stuff should I study besides what you've talked about here? One thing is that it's easier when you're at a school because, they give you such and such to study and say, memorize this and you'll be fine. I just want to get what I need to get and do the same thing here. Thanks


----------



## dant22185 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'd like to see if someone could elaborate more on what a good route for the Microsoft stuff would be. I am also trying to get into it myself after I finish my CCNA. 

On the Cisco note, you can split up a CCNA into two tests, ICND1 and ICND2. ICND1 will get you a CCENT (Cisco Certified Entry Network Technician). If you complete the INCD2 you will get the full CCNA. That is the route I have taken and I think it pays off. Plus, the tests are $150 each. Which can work a little better with finances.


----------



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

dant22185 said:


> I'd like to see if someone could elaborate more on what a good route for the Microsoft stuff would be. I am also trying to get into it myself after I finish my CCNA.
> 
> On the Cisco note, you can split up a CCNA into two tests, ICND1 and ICND2. ICND1 will get you a CCENT (Cisco Certified Entry Network Technician). If you complete the INCD2 you will get the full CCNA. That is the route I have taken and I think it pays off. Plus, the tests are $150 each. Which can work a little better with finances.


Thanks, yeah.....that's what I think I'm gonna do....go with the CCNA and then get the MCSA and if all goes well, then get the MCSE. Thanks for stating the price of tests....it helps to know what's in store for me.

If I may....what materials did you study, and/or are you studying to prepare for this test? I wish I could just use one book to study from but whatever I have to do.....thanks.


----------

